# Stuck in a tight spot!!!



## Cruzefixion12 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi, I have been looking for a nice set of wheels and tires for my Cuze. I have the black granite 2012 Cuze RT and I happened to love the way the 2011 Cruze Z-Spec wheels look. I have been looking for them or something similar to them, but I can't find anything close enough. The Z-Spec is the car in my profile picture. If anyone has any recommendations, I would greatly appreciate it.On another note, I was also looking for new shocks. I'm scared I will ruin my drive comfortablity though. If I buy new wheels, then I want to add new lowering springs and drop the car about 2". I came across Bilsteins and learned that some people put Bilstein HD's in the front and Comforts in the back. They said if balances out the weight of the car since the HD's would absorb the extra weight of the engine. Also, if anyone could be of help with this.....I would appreciate it.Thanks,Cruzefixion12


----------

